# Weapons for Saurus?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm about to put some Saurus Warriors together and was wondering what's best to equip them with?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Its pretty equal... and is probably just down to personal choice.

Swords + Shields: cheaper cost and a 6++ in combat

Spear + Shields: more expensive but you get an extra rank when not charging.

I think that it comes down to unit size and what you want from them: if you are planning to be aggressive with the unit keep the swords and stay cheaper... otherwise spears are probably better.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If you run Dual Slann (Life and either Light/Shadow) then spears benefits are lessened.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, I'll go with hand weapons and shields.


----------

